# CC hits



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I know, I'm sick and completely (can I repeat COMPLETELY) delusional. I know it won't be until mid-may (15-17th, right goofy?) But good grief, I wanna see those charges! What is everybody hoping/confident that they might see this year?

Personally, the only one I think is a real possibility is my bull elk @ 14 points on an undisclosed unit. Far and away not a guaranteed tag, but a decent chance. Hell, my wife drew it two years ago with 1 point!:shock:

Who else?


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Just hoping for the right general archery deer tag this year. Want to hunt/scout for my Expo elk tag. Hope to spend lots of time down in Manti this year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Hoping for a miracle either on SJ early rifle or Henry Mtns Bison. Bison would be a miracle upon a miracle since I only have 4 points. SJ would only be a miracle as I have 17.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have VERY low expectations of seeing anything of consequence this year. I didn't put in for GS Deer, and only have 2 points for LE Elk so I'm just kinda hanging out waiting for the Antlerless draws to open up.

If not that, then it will be an OTC Spike tag on the Manti for me and mine. So far I have put in for 6 tags (not counting the 4 Expo tags I tried for) and received 6 UnSucc notes on my record.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

I had a cc hit last week. I drew my oil moose tag, my son drew his oil bison tag, we have a le elk tag, and 3 general deer tags. Then I woke up. I hope the dream was telling me what is to come.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

My cc got hit, and I got my tag in the mail yesterday. Wasatch Expo elk tag. I've been shooting my bow and running hills every morning for two weeks now. Maybe I should pace myself. I still have 5 months to go :shock:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm with Kinekilla I get more excited for the Antlerless stuff than for the bucks bulls and once in a lifetime. Keeping my fingers crossed for a bull moose or buck pronghorn anyways though....


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking to draw 1 of the 2 public tags on my buddies CWMU for elk. (I can't afford the $10,000 to buy one of his private tags.) Also put in for Desert Big Horn Sheep in Range Creek for the late tag. So, my chances are pretty low but if luck is on my side............ If that all fails I'll be hunting depredation cow elk on my buddies CWMU and Dedicated Hunter on 17b/17c and the extended archery. Haven't decided yet if I'm doing Rifle, Muzzleloader, or Archery elk.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Should see my mom draw her muzzy LE elk on the Manti, and will be helping her when she does. If I get really lucky, I'll pull a Stansbury OIL bighorn tag and kill one of those rams that would otherwise die of old age. If all else fails, I'll buy an any bull tag and chase raghorns during the rifle hunt.

Outside of UT, a friend and I should draw a WY Region G deer tag for a backpack-style hunt over 5-6 days. And then there are whitetails over the Thanksgiving holiday while visiting family in OK.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With me planning and going on a over seas hunting trip this May I probably draw my moose or bison tag to spend even more money. 

But I am betting on my Book Cliff ML deer tag. I am once again in the max point pool as I was last year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> With me planning and going on a over seas hunting trip this May I probably draw my moose or bison tag to spend even more money.
> 
> But I am betting on my Book Cliff ML deer tag. I am once again in the max point pool as I was last year.


Critter, I'd love to hear more about your Africa trip. Where are you going? What do you plan to hunt? Etc.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

TS30 said:


> Critter, I'd love to hear more about your Africa trip. Where are you going? What do you plan to hunt? Etc.


I'll be just out of Port Elizabeth on the southern tip of Africa. Right now the animals will be kudu, gemsbok/orix, spring buck, impala, deiker, warthog, and possibly a wildebeest along with two management animals.

I got asked to go on this trip last fall and have been putting everything together since then. I never knew of all the permits and advance planning that goes on with one of these type of trips and what it takes to get the heads and horns back into this country.

I am quickly becoming the subject matter expert on this and am counting down the days until I leave. Just 42 more days and I'll be leaving on a jet plane. OOO°)OO


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> I know, I'm sick and completely (can I repeat COMPLETELY) delusional. I know it won't be until mid-may (15-17th, right goofy?) But good grief, I wanna see those charges! What is everybody hoping/confident that they might see this year?
> 
> ?


The board meeting finalizing permit numbers is April 30 ...

Looks like the dates you posted johnny are right on the money!

I've been struggling with what to do with Nevada and Wyoming draws
were I have open dates I wont be hunting in Utah..................
Probly going to have to apply there for November hunts only.

It looks like the busyest hunting season coming up for me in years..:shock:......


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm just doing general deer this year. I have plenty of elk meat and am going to trade some of it with my neighbor for some of his AI bison.
Just put in for points this year on the LE and OIL stuff.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter,

I spent the "the two best years" in Zimbabwe and Zambia. I served with a Xhosa from Port Elizabeth. Ask one of the locals to say "The frog jumped across the road and was smashed" in the native tongue. (Think "The Gods Must Be Crazy") 

You are doing my dream! Very jealous. I want to go back to Zimbabwe on a hunt so badly, just don't ever anticipate being able to do it. Maybe one day... Having heard some of the burdens to get the animals back, I'm sure your credit card will be 'hit' well enough. Have fun, be safe, and bring us back some pictures!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I drew a bear tag, so I already got the rush of one credit card hit. I'll probably draw Book Cliffs archery deer (8 points), but I hope I don't. I want to invest a lot of time and money into my bear hunt. 

I'm also feeling lucky with moose. I'd prefer to draw that this year over the deer tag because of the timing, but it's still a long shot on that. Hunting bear and moose in the same year would make feel like I'd died and gone to Alaska. :grin:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Sure hoping I draw my archery elk tag this year... My mind wont stop racing with the promise of it! But I should be a shoe in for my muzzy deer tag as they are issuing more and more right?


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I am very optimistic of drawing a LE elk Early Rifle on the Manti. Its been a long time coming. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bucket List (Nov 27, 2014)

My card got hit in Feb. when I applied, I hope not, but probably the only hit of the year!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you ever wonder if you put in for the wrong hunt? 

If you would have put in for the San Juan and your app was the magic app, then you would have the hunt of a lifetime?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

so its my first real season to hunt in utah, and maybe I'm dumb and missed something, but if you draw, do they automatically charge you card before even telling you you drew? or do you get a chance to accept or reject, or at least move money around so the account doesn't overdraw? i mean I'm a lowly college kid, i need a heads up before the money comes out of my account for an LE tag in the wild wild case i draw.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jmgardner said:


> so its my first real season to hunt in utah, and maybe I'm dumb and missed something, but if you draw, do they automatically charge you card before even telling you you drew? or do you get a chance to accept or reject, or at least move money around so the account doesn't overdraw? i mean I'm a lowly college kid, i need a heads up before the money comes out of my account for an LE tag in the wild wild case i draw.


Safest bet is to make sure you have the money in there. Generally cards get hit before they send an email telling you you drew. If the charges get declined due to insufficient funds I hear they will call you to get correct card information, but I'm not sure on that one.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Kwalk is right, if they run the card and it is declined they will try to contact you. But if they can't get a hold of you, they will eventually pass you up.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

*guns to Africa*



Critter said:


> I'll be just out of Port Elizabeth on the southern tip of Africa. Right now the animals will be kudu, gemsbok/orix, spring buck, impala, deiker, warthog, and possibly a wildebeest along with two management animals.
> 
> I got asked to go on this trip last fall and have been putting everything together since then. I never knew of all the permits and advance planning that goes on with one of these type of trips and what it takes to get the heads and horns back into this country.
> 
> I am quickly becoming the subject matter expert on this and am counting down the days until I leave. Just 42 more days and I'll be leaving on a jet plane. OOO°)OO


Critter,

If you are taking your own guns the rules just changed on 3 April 2015. Not the standard 4457 anymore. However, the Customs and Border Patrol will help you with the paperwork.

Have fun, once ya go you'll be back. LOL... I told my wife three trips ago that it was once in a lifetime....now she just smirks.....Coppersmith has always been good to me on getting the prizes home.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Kwalk is right, if they run the card and it is declined they will try to contact you. But if they can't get a hold of you, they will eventually pass you up.


 Yes. They will make 5 attempts before they call you. At least that's what I was told when I was dumb enough to use a debit card that had a low withdrawal limit for theft protection...:-?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

300 Wby said:


> Critter,
> 
> If you are taking your own guns the rules just changed on 3 April 2015. Not the standard 4457 anymore. However, the Customs and Border Patrol will help you with the paperwork.
> 
> Have fun, once ya go you'll be back. LOL... I told my wife three trips ago that it was once in a lifetime....now she just smirks.....Coppersmith has always been good to me on getting the prizes home.


I have a fantastic importer in Safari Specialty Importers that will be handling my permit for my rifle. They are hunters running a import and export business and from talking to them and watching them handle things in the last couple of weeks I am really impressed with them.

I have talked to two different custom officers and both of them are clueless on the new regulations and one of them is a hunter. I have messages in for a couple of others but I am not going to hold my breath. The way that the regulations read now you need a customs officer to inspect your firearm and ammo no less than 8 hours before you leave the country but from what I am hearing from other hunters that are leaving now is that it is just the standard TSA inspections and nothing else.

Anyway I believe that I have everything handled and in 35 days I'll be headed across the Atlantic.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Kwalk is right, if they run the card and it is declined they will try to contact you. But if they can't get a hold of you, they will eventually pass you up.


My card expired and they called a few times to get the right one. When I talked to the lady on the phone, she told me I had drawn my 5th choice. I asked if I could 'change my mind' and cancel it and she said yes and converted it to a BP for deer. That was my first year applying and I just added in a 5th choice (thought I had to have all five) that was way far away and that I knew nothing about. In my experience the cards get hit a week or so before the email come out.


----------

